# Tastenprellen K70 - Doppeleingaben



## Körschgen (18. Januar 2016)

Schönen guten Tag.

Ich bin seit Ende August ebenfalls Besitzer einer k70 RGB mit MX Brown. Oktober und November war ich nicht mal daheim, konnte sie also nicht nutzen.

Bei mir machte erst das i und vereinzelt dann auch andere Tasten Probleme.
Es kam immer häufiger zu Doppeleingaben.

Mein Händler, das Internet und euer Support waren sich da ja recht einig, dass dies ein bekanntes Problem bei der K70 ist.

Ich habe also ein Ticket eröffnet und letzten Dienstag habe ich das ganze zu euch geschickt. (wobei ich persönlich mit dem Auto wohl schneller beim RMA Center gewesen wäre...Ist ja nicht weit weg von Köln)
Bisher wurde im Ticket nichts aktualisiert, Lieferung soll also noch nicht angekommen sein!?
Da wäre schon meine erste Frage ob man da mal nachhören kann.

Die hauptsächliche Frage ist aber:

Werde ich jetzt in Zukunft immer wieder diesen Defekte bekommen? Wo liegt das Problem?
Die Tastatur ist für solche Anfälligkeiten entschieden zu teuer...

Andere Sache: Wird es die K70 auch mit Blue Switches geben oder läuft die K70 aus und die Strafe ist jetzt euer Top Produkt?

Die K70 ist eigentlich exakt das was ich seit langem gesucht habe... 4-5 Makro Tasten würden sie für mich persönlich noch abrunden (das ganze Regiment wie bei der K95 ist mir zu viel).

Wie sieht die Zukunft der Tastatur aus?!

mfG 
Old-Knitterhemd


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2016)

Hi Old-Knitterhemd,

das Problem Tastenprellen ist weitaus weniger verbreitet wie man eventuell anhand Reports in Foren annehmen mag. Vermutlich handelt es sich hierbei um Staub, der sich in den Switches festgesetzt hat und den Kontakt stört. Das mehrmalige vollständige betätigen der Taste kann die Situation schon verbessern und sogar beheben. Man kann auch die Taste abziehen, dann den Switch drücken und mit Druckluft den Switch durchpusten. Hilft alles nichts, bleibt der Austausch in der Garantiezeit.

Wenn ich dir sagen könnte, ob bei dir ein Defekt dieser Art erneut auftritt, würde ich auch häufiger Lotto spielen. Es kann natürlich passieren, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber nach Betrachtung der Häufigkeit wie es vorkommt sehr gering.

Eine K70 RGB mit MX-Blue gab es schon einmal in geringer Menge mit US Layout. Hilft uns leider hier in Deutschland nicht viel. Je nach Verfügbarkeit der Switches könnte auch hier eine Variante mit RGB MX-Blue kommen. Die K70 wird es auch weiterhin geben. Über zukünftige Produkte kann ich nicht sprechen, aber die Entwicklung steht nicht still. Daher auch vielen Dank für deine Kritik und dem Wunsch zu weiteren Features. Diese wichtigen Informationen werden umgehend an die Produktentwicklung weitergegeben.

Zu deinem Ticket kann ich mehr sagen, wenn du mir die Ticketnummer einmal postest.

Grüße


----------



## Körschgen (25. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte dir die Ticket nr per PN geschickt....
Kannst du da mal nachhören?

Paket ist seit dem 13ten im RMA Center....


----------



## Körschgen (28. Januar 2016)

Service hat sich gemeldet.
Paket wurde von DHL nicht zugestellt.
Da ich keine Karte im Briefkasten hatte, konnte ich es nicht abholen.
Neues Paket gestern raus und sollte heut ankommen.

Also ist der Corsair RMA eigentlich tatsächlich so schnell wie mir alle sagten!
Top! 

Hätte mir nur gewünscht über das erste Paket auch schon informiert worden zu sein.


Danke soweit.

Ps:
Gibt es die k70 RGB nur mit diesem hässlichen Gaming Logo?
Das Segel ist um einiges besser...
Wenn ich Kiddie Gaming Logos und Tribal Mist auf meiner Peripherie wollte, ginge ich zu Roccat oder Razer...


PPS:
Kam gerade an und ist wohl auch eine überarbeitete Version.
Besonders glücklich macht mich das Segel Logo statt des seltsamen gaming Logos.

Well done!!!

Ich bedanke mich nochmals...


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Februar 2016)

Hi Old-Knitterhemd,

entschuldige das DHL Problem. Zumindest hat sich nun alles aufklären können und du hast auch ein Keyboard ohne dem "gekreuzte Schwerter" Gaming Logo bekommen. Die Tastatur ist außer dem Logo aber technisch die gleiche. Hoffe, du hast nun auf lange Zeit viel Freude damit! 

Grüße


----------

